# Que tienda recomiendan, Viansi o la Bici Urbana?



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola, después de un post y muchas recomendaciones y comentarios de parte de los miembros de este honorable foro ya tome una desición sobre que bici comprarme, pero ahora tengo la duda de en donde comprarla, si fuera una Orbea donde me recomendarían comprarla? Me parece que en Viansi es un poco más barato, pero he encontrado algunos comentarios negativos en la red, y la bici urbana pues se ve muy profesional, pero la tienda es más reciente, me preocupa sobre todo el servicio posventa, ojala los bikers de la ciudad de México me hagan un paro, saludos!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo te recomiendo que la compres donde esté más barata. Por lo que veo vas a comprar una bici de baja gama, así que los componentes serán muy resistentes y no necesitarás gran servicio postventa, además si no te gusta el servicio de una tienda, te puedes ir a cualquier otra. 
saludos


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Gracias, la compre en la bici urbana porque la venden con seguro contra robo y daños a terceros, tu eres de Puebla no? Corres en el circuito de la Liga de ciclismo de Montaña (licimep)? Se ven buenas las carreras, me enteré por que unas de las carreras del circuito son en Tlaxcala y tengo parientes allá, checalas a ver si te late, estan en twitter como @MtbLicimep, saludos


----------

